# RC Pro Nationals Pictures



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

This is from Wednesdays practice runs. I will be out there again tomorrow and Friday taking more pics, if you see me running around be sure to ask for pics of your ride and I'll get some! I do this as a hobby.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

WOW! very nice pix!


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

I have roughly over 300 photos from JUST today alone. Not all are that great, but there are some pretty good looking ones. Most of these still need to be touched up and edited, but for the most part, they're pretty decent looking and give everyone a great view of the action that is in store for this great event!


----------



## ESKAY (Sep 9, 2011)

Excellent pix! Keep them coming!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Some nice shots in there. Thanks for posting them up.


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

i just lost my early am food...... marcus !!!!!!! way to early to see that mug !!! good job all pics look great good luck to all that are running ....


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow, man...you're pretty darn good at your "hobby"!! Can't wait to see the final edits! (as if they can get much better) Thanks for sharing all of these!
One problem though...now Marcus' head will be too swollen to fit in any more shots! LOL


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Very good work man. Very impressive


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Awesome pics! Any videos?


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

No videos, sorry.


I wasn't able to make it out today, I've got a big exam tomorrow (college student) so i'm up to my eyes in studying, sorry guys, I'll try to be out there tomorrow after my exam! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Good luck on your test.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

More photos, I took over 1000 photos on Thursday so bare with me, lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Very nice shots! Reading the EXIF file I see you are using a D90. What lens were you using? It had to of been really fast glass.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

Gary said:


> Very nice shots! Reading the EXIF file I see you are using a D90. What lens were you using? It had to of been really fast glass.


I was indeed using a D90, I was using a sigma lense 200mm max, I think it backs out to 70mm.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm still looking for my Duracell car. Do you have any shots of that one?


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

jasonwipf said:


> I'm still looking for my Duracell car. Do you have any shots of that one?


pretty sure I do, I have pics of just about every car out there, lol. is it a buggy, sc or truck? nitro or e?


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Cade (Aug 11, 2010)

*Any of these cars?*

Do you have any of these cars? I got a new engine head on my buggy that looks the exact same but is scooped out. Everything else is the exact same. I was running white bodies on Wednesday but these bodies on Thu., Fri., and Sat.. Thanks in advance!


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Cade said:


> Do you have any of these cars? I got a new engine head on my buggy that looks the exact same but is scooped out. Everything else is the exact same. I was running white bodies on Wednesday but these bodies on Thu., Fri., and Sat.. Thanks in advance!


Cade,

How did the XRAY and Werks treat you at the Nationals? Did you run the B6 in the buggy?


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm sure I did, I'll check through the list that I have tonight and see what I can get for ya.


----------



## Cade (Aug 11, 2010)

TX_Punisher said:


> Cade,
> 
> How did the XRAY and Werks treat you at the Nationals? Did you run the B6 in the buggy?


My cars were great his weekend! I had a little bit of bad luck with electrical problems and motor issues in truck. I was sitting third in the buggy main, when the set screw in the rear CVD backed out, that kept me from winning the Open Buggy Championship, but thats racing! Yes, I am racing a B6 in my buggy. I think the motor problems in truck were due to the weather changing and just bad luck. How are yours treating you?


----------



## Cade (Aug 11, 2010)

SaltLifeTx said:


> I'm sure I did, I'll check through the list that I have tonight and see what I can get for ya.


Thank you!


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

Cade, I can't seem to find any pictures of your truck or buggy, is the photo you posted the same bodies you ran??


----------



## Cade (Aug 11, 2010)

I was racing some white bodies with Yellow and Orange stickers on Wednesday.


----------



## Cade (Aug 11, 2010)

Any more pictures?


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

I have more, but have been occupied with a ton of school work and studying, I will get onto it soon tho!


----------

